# Favoring rear leg



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect, knowing insurance companies, that they would consider it a pre-existing condition, as you are already aware of symptoms. My immediate thought when small dogs are lifting or favouring a hind leg is a luxating patella, but that is usually intermittent, and I'm sure your vet will have checked for it. I hope it resolves is.itquickly, whatever


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Annabelle had something similar, it was from a hip injury that she received at the hands of a bad groomer. ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't have any great suggestions, but also think that insurance might look on it as a pre-existing condition. We don't have insurance, but instead a rainy day fund to which we add the amount that insurance would be. We keep our money and don't have to hassle with an insurer if we have a problem.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Vet said the patella felt good.

It started between groomings.

The strange thing is there is no evidence of pain. 

Oh and when she plays and runs, she acts normal with it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Now that last part does seem really strange!


----------

